

Is someone making a remake of the film Hackers? - sydlawrence
http://sydl.me/hackersfilm

======
edw
_Hackers_ never really did it for me, but _Sneakers_ was an under-apprecciated
hacker movie of the early '90s with Ben Kingsley, Robert Redford, River
Phoenix, Sidney Poitier, and President Roslin from _BSG_.

~~~
sydlawrence
oooo, _Sneakers_ was pretty good... think I need to dig that out and watch it
again!

